# Turk's head knot???



## jttheclockman (Dec 31, 2009)

Didn't I see not to long ago someone here do a turk's head knot in a pen???  If so does anyone have a link to it???  Thanks.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 31, 2009)

Closest I've seen is Sylvanite's coachwhipping

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=54720


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 31, 2009)

I know Eric has also made the Turk's head knot on one of his pens about 2 years ago but I thought someone else did one recently and for some reason I am thinking it was Daniel. Maybe I had a flashback from some old posts and photos from this site. Getting older you know and these things happen.


----------



## Chris88 (Dec 31, 2009)

Is this what you are looking for

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=24596&highlight=Turk's+head+knot


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 31, 2009)

I've also made "belaying pens" with turk's head embellishment. See http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=22326 for an example.  I haven't seen anybody else post a turk's head knot here.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 31, 2009)

OK I give up.

Being you did these Eric can you tell me what size string you used and where can you get some???  Also is there a tutorial that a novice like me can understand and use???  Never was a boy scout:biggrin:. I want to try my hand at a nautical themed pen and thought I would use this knot in there somewhere if it is not too hard to make. Thanks.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Dec 31, 2009)

To the uninformed (me) this seems like a good knot site.  I've got an Ashley's Book of Knots (ABoK) around here someplace.

http://www.animatedknots.com/turksh...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 31, 2009)

Glass Scratcher said:


> ... this seems like a good knot site.  I've got an Ashley's Book of Knots (ABoK) around here someplace.
> 
> http://www.animatedknots.com/turkshead/index.php?


That's a pretty good illustration of how to tie a 3-turn, 5-bight turk's head.  It just so happens to be the very knot I used on my pens.  Although I learned elsewhere, I tie it the same way.  Clifford Ashley was the definitive authority on knots, and his book shows lots of turk's heads, but he doesn't show this method of tying it in hand.

The website above depicts a doubled knot (after finishing the basic form, just follow the lead around).  I tied a tripled (or as sailors would say "doubled two times") turk's head on my pens.

I used #4 (thin) or #8 (thicker) waxed whipping twine, which is available from West Marine (amongst other places).  Waxed twine snugs up nicely, and is waterproof, but tends to collect dirt.  I'd recommend unwaxed thread instead.  

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 31, 2009)

I spent 4 years in the navy and never learned to tie even a square knot successfully - every time I tried... 'course I wasn't on the bos'n gang either.. I was a dit-dope and on duty rarely got out of radio room.


----------

